# WHATS YOUR FAVOURITE BREAKFAST ?



## chefzoneau (Jun 21, 2012)

Winter breakfast poached pears and myrtus berries with rice porridge.

Equally as good with Oat porridge


----------



## stephen oliver (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks tasty. I havnt come across anything yet that i enjoy more then eggs benedict. Only when the cook or chef knows how to do a good hollandaise though. I hate going into a restaurant and ordering it and when i take the back of my fork across the sauce and taste it and i realise its from a package i get awfully dissapointed.... Yea,... nice traditional fresh eggs benny from a respectable place.


----------



## chefzoneau (Jun 21, 2012)

I love eggs benedict to, so rich and decadent its something i would order at a cafe for sure, this dish is home food healthy and warming to the soul not so much the senses lol


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Porridge, cooked the authentic Scot's way then served with salt ans a dash of milk. On a day when I'm feel like comfort food, a well-fired breakfast roll filled with Larne sausage and liberal amounts of HP sauce!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Probably pho would be one I'd be happy to eat on most any day.

Chicken fried steak with hash browns probably comes in at second.

And third would be Eggs Benedict.

Mood certainly enters into it though.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I like more sleep for breakfast. Leave me along, get rid of all the stupid pita things that are gonna wake me up getting on my nerves. After that, I want good strong coffee and whatever is left-over from yesterday, if I liked what it was in the first place. I have no real correlation with time-of-day and what type of meal I should eat. I think I just enjoy good stuff at any given meal.


----------



## drago (Jun 22, 2012)

I enjoy a good breakfast burrito: dice the white onion, dice the red and green bell peppers, Julienne the tomato, fresh jalapeno pepper seeded. Shred some pepper or Monterrey Jack after the veggies are mixed with my eggs. Then I'll chop up some sausage and bacon. If I'm feeling really good or lucky, that burrito gets turned into a quesadilla.


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

1. Really good fluffy omlette -asparagus & parmesean flavored preferred, but will accept good spinach filling

2. Liege (Belgian) waffles

3 Good ole' bacon and scrambled eggs, toast from really good bread

4. Oatmeal - cinnamon/apple


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

My favorite is Eggs Sardou-

toasted english muffin topped with baby spinach and artichoke hearts sauteed in a little butter

topped with poached eggs and napped with hollandaise.

Then fresh cracked pepper on top and a dash of Tabasco on each one.

Delish

Though hardly anyone offers it at brunch places.

It's kind of a veggie version of Eggs Benedict- I never liked that one, but only because it's too hard to cut up and eat gracefully.

The Canadian bacon is too dense for the soft eggs, in my view.


----------



## geno (Jun 10, 2012)

Fresh baked bisquets, 2 or 3, split thank you very much. A small tab of butter on each piece topped with 2,, fresh, over easy (that is the way I like them) eggs. Now comes the good part... sausage gravy with big chunks of sausage. No wait, add 2 sausage patties then add the sausage gravy.  Lots please, soak it down.

  Now add a tall glass of local fresh squeezed orange juice, add a couple ice cubes to cool it off a bit.  Now I need only 2 cups...no, 2 mugs (no idea why anyone drinks coffee in a tiny cup) of locally grown, roasted and ground coffee.  Now that breakfast is complete it is time to retreat to the hammock and take a short nap..


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Crêpes *Suzette* with lots of orange zest, strawberries inside and a glass of Mimosa.

Petals.

Toast and peanut butter & coffee on the run.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I just remembered a breakfast from a few years back.  This was when I was still doing Intermountain Vintage Racing out in Wendover, Utah.  Or Nevada, depending on which side of the line you are on.  Anyway sunday morning I got things at the race site under control and decided to sneak into one of the casinos to get some breakfast before it got busy.  One place had a breakfast buffet, the usual hard, dry eggs, really gooey oatmeal, bacon that has been under a heat lamp for a week or two, hash browns you could use to retread a tire, that sort of thing.

But this place had a treasure - a pan full of fresh strawberry blintzes.  They were really tasty!  But what surprised me was that I was the only one eating them!  Other diners would glance at them, then move on to the more familiar breakfast buffet crap.  I tried my best, but I couldn't quite eat the whole pan full myself.  Maybe this coming weekend I'll make my sweetheart some blintzes.

mjb.


----------



## clove48 (Jun 23, 2012)

A nice Spanish omelet with potatoes, onions, red peeper and some chorizo.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Fresh squeezed orange juice.  Three double shots of excellent espresso.  Platter of perfect smoked whitefish, barbecued cod, and lox, with sliced red onions, black olives, and capers.  Marinated herring with sour cream and onions.  Cole slaw and potato salad.  Poppy seed and "all seed" bagels.  Cream cheese. 

Another double espresso with an egg-cream chaser.

BDL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*OMG BDL!!!*

_Your Doctor has gotta love you!_


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Pretty much anything bready and anything that i can't usually get here. 

1. English muffins (Thomas' brand) - could eat them with butter and sometimes jam every day of my life for breakfast and never feel deprived.  With lots of american coffee with lots of milk in it.

2. Buttermilk Pancakes with butter and blueberry sauce (this is what i make every sunday - easy blueberry sauce, boil sugar and water till soft ball stage and then shut gas and dump in frozen blueberries, a grating of nutmeg

3. waffles will also do

4. plain bagels toasted - one half with butter to dunk in the coffee, the other half maybe with cream cheese

5. Cinnamon raisin rolls or bread

6. good corn muffins or blueberry muffins

then if anyone wants to throw in some american bacon and maybe some eggs fried on high heat so lacey underneath and then turned over for an instant to cook the mucous top surface and turn it white but leave the yolk runny to dip my cinnamon raisin toast into, i wouldn't mind that either.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

waking up slow, coffee in bed, really good artisanal bread toasted, topped with melted extra sharp cheddar and west indian hot sauce, or a quesadilla with salsa or leftover fajitas(cold)....really cold tomato juice with horseradish, or actually a bloody mary if i'm not working.....maybe one little nibble of chocolate before heading back to bed!    i absolutely adore cold leftovers for breakfast, roasted chicken and lasagne being my all time favorites, followed by pizza with anchovies and shrimp cocktail...good strong black coffee always.

joey


----------



## kirkb (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm not much of a big eater when it comes to breakfast - I'm a fan of a mixed bowl of fresh fruit, a few slices of cheese and a strong cup of coffee. At least during the week that is, come the weekend I love to go out for brunch (so not technically breakfast) but the sky is the limit... from the greasy spoon breakfast to a triple stack of yogurt pancakes with a fresh fruit compote ad usually I like to wash it all down with a chocolate milkshake... ya I know, I overindulge, but hey it's the weekend!


----------



## chefzoneau (Jun 21, 2012)

BDL= crazy cat , thats a mean breakfast !


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Buonasera,

Breakfast favourites at the weekend are:

1. Eggs Benedict with home made English style muffins

2. French Toast prepared with cinammon home made bread

*** always paired with Espresso ... and a Prosecco white sparkling wine or Cava ...  

Have a lovely wkend,

Margaux.


----------



## littledreamer (Jul 5, 2012)

I LOVE eggs, fried tomato, hot buttered toast with smoked salmon! It is gorgeous. I have never been a fan of the typical cereal as I love hot food for breakfast...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I love eggs benedict but have run into too much disappointment ordering them at restaurants, even if the restaurant is good.  Sometimes the sauce is not good.  But most of the time my poached eggs reek of vinegar.  Come on people, we can't poach an egg in water anymore?  And is it too difficult to toast the english muffin?


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Koukouvagia,

I love Eggs Benedict too.

For me a mediocre Hollandaise would be the biggest issue with Eggs Benedict.

Have nice wkend.

Margaux.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

I am really honked. I had to go to Cincinnati Friday and I really wanted to pick up some of those Wonderful Belgium Waffles from "A Taste of Belgium"

Well, the search engines listed Bob Evans as selling them. I could not imagine it, so I called and asked, and the person I spoke to said "yes well sell them." And I double checked saying, "You sell waffles from another establishment, not cooked there at your restaurant." And I was told "Yes, we have a separate bakery where we sell cupcakes and things like that. We sell the waffles from Taste of Belgium". 

Well, I planned around that, and when I got there, guess what? No one in the whole store, including the manager had ever heard of it.  The bakery was there, but all they had were brownies and cupcakes. Blah. So I came home empty handed. 

Taste of Belgium is a bakery started by a man from Belgium who imports his pearl sugar and has authentic equipment. I am SO upset I was not able to buy any. 

It was after 5 PM by the time I was finished and I was pretty sure the downtown bakery was closed by then. (Part of a city market) They also have a restaurant, but could not find parking place. Both locations are downtown, & it is very hard to find parking place to run in, buy and go back out. I'll eat alone in a restaurant, but not on a Friday evening. I won't go on Friday evening with someone else, even. 

So I could not get my waffles.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

boar_d_laze said:


> Fresh squeezed orange juice. Three double shots of excellent espresso. Platter of perfect smoked whitefish, barbecued cod, and lox, with sliced red onions, black olives, and capers. Marinated herring with sour cream and onions. Cole slaw and potato salad. Poppy seed and "all seed" bagels. Cream cheese.
> 
> Another double espresso with an egg-cream chaser.
> 
> BDL


One of our favorites too. This morning we continued to enjoy cold smoked Nova lox I made this weekend. Smoked white fish is a favorite too

I still love eggs as morning meal


----------



## midnight chef (Jul 20, 2012)

I ate a healthy slice of homemade quiche made with broccoli, green bean, corn, and ham this morning. But if I feel like a bum, I get some kettle corn a spoon a bowl and some milk.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

6 strips of bacon, eggs over easy in the bacon fat, toast, and a cold beer. That was the typical breakfast at the lake on weekends and is still a favorite.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I have a tradition at this house that every Christmas day is homemade Eggs Benedict. I even make the English Muffins. (not any where as good as *Bay's* though....)

But I would have to say that a toasted Pumpernickle bagel with Chive cream cheese, lox, or cold smoked salmon, or vodka smoked salmon, or maple glazed salmon......

with red onions, capers, a big thick slice of garden tomato, and freshly ground black pepper. Heaven!!!!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm easy  3 buttermilk pancakes, real maple syrup and butter. bacon or sausage or both , 2 sunnyside eggs, black  pepper and a good cup of coffee.


----------



## springchiknot (Jul 23, 2012)

BDL....ur too upscale for me,( as far as breakfast), however, if I ever need an elegant menu, I know who to go to.  You sound like a great chef.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Big spoonful of grits with a sunny side up egg on top, bacon, sausage, or fried fish on the side with some toast with butter and a mimosa.


----------



## keiraneylene (Jul 19, 2012)

Bacon, eggs and sausages with a cup of milk!


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

siduri said:


> Pretty much anything bready and anything that i can't usually get here.
> 
> 1. English muffins (Thomas' brand) - could eat them with butter and sometimes jam every day of my life for breakfast and never feel deprived. With lots of american coffee with lots of milk in it.


I recently tried Alton Brown's recipe for English muffins. They were surprsingly easy to make and we loved them. I think I'll make them myself from here on. Split and toasted, they were superb


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

2 stuffed croissants...1 filled with ham cheese peppers scambled eggs etc, maybe some hollandaise poked in there too, 2nd full of cream cheese and blackberry or currant jam etc all heated up with a butter wash atop.


----------



## missyj27 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sadly during the week breakfast is a meal we never get sit down and enjoy normally a granola bar as we are running out the door.

But on a sunday my hubby always makes a full english breakfast. (being english an all)

2 Sausages ( normally Bratwurst, he says thats what sausage looks like)

3 slices of Bacon ( from our local butcher, as American bacon don't cut it for him)





  








smoked back rashers.jpg




__
missyj27


__
Aug 12, 2012








Fried mushrooms

Baked beans ( i know what your thinking)

2 Sunny side up eggs

Fried Bread

Grilled tomatos

and BLACK PUDDING (otherwise known as blood pudding). Took me a while to get used to it , but now i love it

and a big mug of hot tea

Unless the Soccer is on (sorry football) then i get to make it as he is pretty dang useless, while its on


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

2 eggs sunnyside on top of a stack with bacon and sausage   A La Denny's  and a good coffee


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chefedb*
> 
> I'm easy 3 buttermilk pancakes, real maple syrup and butter. bacon or sausage or both , 2 sunnyside eggs, black pepper and a good cup of coffee.





> Originally Posted by ED BUCHANAN
> 
> 2 eggs sunnyside on top of a stack with bacon and sausage A La Denny's and a good coffee


No one can doubt you for consistency!

... and I agree that is a pretty damn good breakfast!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I LIKE DENNY'S and if you like it, it's alright with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Crustless quiche Loraine. Perfectly crispy FRESH bacon, not the crap sitting in a pan under the heat lamp. Maybe a couple silver dollars of my blueberry pancakes with boysenberry syrup, and a *real* French flaky croissant, or two...or three.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Pollopicu said:


> Crustless quiche Loraine. Perfectly crispy FRESH bacon, not the crap sitting in a pan under the heat lamp. Maybe a couple silver dollars of my blueberry pancakes with boysenberry syrup, and a *real* French flaky croissant, or two...or three.


Please tell me more about CRUSTLESS QUICHE LORRAINE. Please.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

It's a recipe with mostly eyeballed ingredients, which is why it's so good because you can add a little more of this, a little less of that, depending on what ingredients are your fav, and which you want to shine most.

My husband and I usually only make it for our birthday mornings.

I'll share the recipe. It's my own.

4 eggs

1 cup of half & half

_Note: The rest of the ingredients are to-taste, you want the egg mixture to be chunky with filling, but not too chunky. _

-Onions (perhaps 3/4 cup? I usually just eyeball it)

-Ham (I prefer black bear virginia ham, but any ham is good as long as it's not sweet ham like maple or anything) Last time we used boars head boiled ham and that was so good too. Can even use some sauteed prosiutto. Get enough ham because it gets sauteed and it shrinks and renders some fat, all good stuff to add.

-Loraine cheese (chopped deli slices is fine), again, I add as much as I feel is right for the mixture.

-1/2 tsp salt.

-pepper-to taste

-1 Tbl of Locatelli grated cheese (this is what makes it really taste good and rich)

-Just a dash of nutmeg.

Beat the eggs, mix with half & half, salt, pepper, nutmeg, grated and Lorraine cheeses. In a pan sautee onions till lighter than golden, cool on counter. Then sautee ham until golden, and almost crispy, also cool on counter. When onions and ham are cooled add to mixture, rendered fat and everything.

Butter a shallow corningware dish, add mixture, bake at 350 for about 45 min. or until it doesn't jiggle in the middle. Check with a toothpick if needed.

I absolutely hate egg yolks, and I cannot taste the eggyolks in this at all. It was designed like this purposely.

Find super flaky croissants and make a croissandwich. Amazing.


----------



## alex79 (Apr 8, 2013)

A hot cup of coffee, sometimes chocolate. Fried eggs, bacon and pancakes especially on a cold winder morning.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Like any red blooded american, I like my OE eggs w/bacon and hash browns. I eat that just about every day. Or at least a variation of that. Maybe "pig cookies" instead of bacon. 

But my favorite breakfasts include...

In Peru we would start the day out with a light breakfast of...

Ciabatta bread, lightly toasted, smeared with the most wonderful avocados I've ever eaten. A Papaya smoothie. And coffee.

It may sound boring but the ciabatta, avocados, papayas and coffee all are immensely better than anything I've ever tried here in the good old US of A.

A good bagel, cream cheese and gravlax is a good one.  

Eggs Benny... But only mine. 

Biscuits and Gravy.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Yellow grits with lots of pepper and butter. Toward the end of cooking I add crispy crumbled bacon and drop in a couple of eggs, lightly swirled, to let the white cook and remain semi together (like egg drop soup). The yolks make the grits velvety and creamy. I'm tingly just thinking about it.


----------



## guamcook (Mar 21, 2013)

Guam(island) style....spam fried rice and Tabasco. Or moco loco.... bed of sticky rice topped with a burger patty smothered with grilled onions and brown gravy and two sunny side eggs on top. Oh yeah. Bring on the heart attack.


----------



## veghead (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm at work every morning for breakfast so no meat...

A hot cinnamon roll fresh out of the oven with a little orange icing.

Portable, spinach, and onion omelet.

If I have time I will make a bunch of potato cakes the way my mom made them for the staff. Graded potatoes, onions, a little lemon, salt, and pan fried.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

guamcook said:


> Guam(island) style....spam fried rice and Tabasco. Or moco loco.... bed of sticky rice topped with a burger patty smothered with grilled onions and brown gravy and two sunny side eggs on top. Oh yeah. Bring on the heart attack.


What, no fruit bat nor rockfish!!


----------



## guamcook (Mar 21, 2013)

Fruit bat is now an endangered species. As for rock fish...for me that's dinner stuffed with mayo salsa cucumbers lemon wrapped in foil and thrown on the grill.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

so many favorites so little time! -- Toasted bagel w/ cream cheese lox onion and tomato; buttermilk pancakes topped w/ maple syrup over easy egg and a side of thick sliced maple bacon; biscuits w/ country gravey and all served w/ fresh orange juice and a mug or two of a premium roast coffee (freshly ground, of course). Now, back to reality - grapenut flakes with fresh blueberries and just a touch of sugar. Oh, and don't forget a "sweetski" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

guamcook said:


> Fruit bat is now an endangered species. As for rock fish...for me that's dinner stuffed with mayo salsa cucumbers lemon wrapped in foil and thrown on the grill.


Are your serious about rockfish?!?!?!?!? It's actually eaten out there! I lived on Guam in Lockwood Terrace from 61-3 and never ever did we hear of that ugly and venomous monster being eaten.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

I am not really a breakfast food person(pancakes, waffles, etc.) but eggs benedict is my all time favourite breakfast food.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

View media item 70298
very ONO (delicious) Loco Moco!!!





  








Hawaii May 2012 095.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 14, 2013








... add a scoop of macaroni salad with gobs of mayo... piggy heaven!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Feeling sick today.  For me breakfast was a cup of tea and some Ibuprofen.
 

Not sure if I'll be up to fixing anything fancy for Karen when she gets home from yoga. 

mjb.


----------



## guamcook (Mar 21, 2013)

kokopuffs said:


> Are your serious about rockfish?!?!?!?!? It's actually eaten out there! I lived on Guam in Lockwood Terrace from 61-3 and never ever did we hear of that ugly and venomous monster being eaten.


Well what some people call "rockfish" others call snapper. Snapper is what i thought you were refering to.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

ChefZoneAU said:


> Winter breakfast poached pears and myrtus berries with rice porridge.
> 
> Equally as good with Oat porridge


I don't know how i missed the first post...So comforting. I'll eat that any day of the week.


----------



## allspice (Apr 1, 2013)

I love a good sourdough, lightly toasted with avocado slices and home grown tomatoes, a drizzle of EVO, a touch of salt and a smidgeon of fesh basil - so basically just good fresh ingredients. 

No coffee for me in the morning, has to be English Breakfast tea and lots of it, preferably a pot to myself.


----------



## ben may (Jul 12, 2013)

Pancakes, poached eggs, smoked streaky bacon, with maple syrup on top


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

One of my favourites May-June when asparagus is in season and at its best:





  








breakfast.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 12, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Most recently I'm a sucker for a perfectly soft boiled egg wrapped in a sliced of Han or prosciutto.

I make killer home fries, accompanied with 2 eggs over easy fried in olive oil, with soft bacon and crusty bread. And a diet Pepsi, though I banned sodas a long time ago I make an exception for brunch. After all that I very much like a couple of blueberry pancakes.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Tea; Chiu-Chow chicken soup with fish, fish balls, rice noodles; fish cake; kidneys; soda chanh. 

Beans; fresh corn tortillas; fresh squeezed OJ; cafe de la olla.

Omelette aux herbes et fromage de chevre; cafe au lait.

Huevos con chorizo loaded with chopped serrano  -- the way Pascual the breakfast cook at Rod's (Route 66 Diner) makes it; biscuits; hash-browns; coffee. 
 

My biscuits; butter; OJ; copious espresso (had it today).

Alaska Benedict the way they make it at Central Park in Pasadena.

Chicken fried steak; (undercooked) poached eggs; fresh OJ; coffee.

Ditto but with my corned beef hash. 

Bacon/Pecan waffles; butter; maple syrple.  Is there anything better?

Yadda yadda,

BDL


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Aw BDL, there's a list I'd like to share...We must do breakfast sometime.

One thing...Chicken fried steak...Does it mean you do a steak in crispy batter?

Favourite breakfast is one i used to help make when i was a cook at St Leonard's girls school in St Andrews... We'd fill a huge boiler pan with rolled oats and add gallons of orange juice, diced apple, segmented oranges and sugar and leave overnight. In the morning we'd add milk, seasonal soft fruit and almond flakes. Its gorgeous.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Jook or congee, rice porridge, I like turkey best, with loads of ginger. In Hawaii folks would keep the holiday turkey carcass and cook it all up in the biggest pot you had! Now that's ONO, and quite comforting on a cold and rainy day.





  








jook.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 13, 2013


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

One of these days I'll get my head round congee, cos i just know im missing something, the way folk spout forth about it. Kaneo, do you have a drop-dead gorgeous recipe that would turn me?

ps not keen on turkey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

K~girl here bug...
I’ve always made jook with turkey carcass, but you could use chicken instead, for sure.
I’ve seen recipes that have all kinds of stuff in it, but really it’s just a super intense broth with WAY over cooked rice and then the condiments of your choice.

I make the broth portion, remove the bones, etc, (obviously)leaving nice hunks of meat, about 5 or 6 to 1 ratio for rice to broth, along with as much fresh ginger root, peeled and sliced into pretty goodly sized hunks and some green onion, bring to a boil and then simmer partially covered for 1-2 hours to the desired doness, season to taste at the end with S & white P. 
Folks top with cilantro, chopped peanuts, sauteed shitakes, more green onions, hot sauce, whatever your preferences. I’ve seen five spice powder used but I’m not too much a fan.
I tried to make it once as plain rice porridge, BLAH!!! Horrible stuff! Also, as with any porridge, make it as thick or thin as you like.

I wish I could take you to one of my favorite places to get jook on a stormy, rainy day in Honolulu


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Waffles with a side of honey and vanilla ice cream. 

I love french toast as well

Pao de Queijo with a piping hot coffee

Black Tea with milk and sugar

Corn cake

Muffins ( if im in a good mood Butterscotch )

Oh there is also an amazing cafe here that makes the worlds best damn strudels they are just amazing.


----------



## rkeville (Apr 28, 2013)

Chia gel made with almond milk and fresh berries with a cup of hot black tea.  It's tasty, filling and a real energy boost.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Cheers K-girl, you're very convincing...ish...I think it's the gloop- factor that puts me off. I think il wait till I'm absolutely starving and then give it a go. Ill buy it first time though. 
Honolulu in the rain, sounds like a plan : )


----------



## culinairezaken (Jul 11, 2013)

Sounds good k-girl!

Only i think it's a bit heavy for breakfast...
I'll stick to bacon and eggs for the moment...

Pieter.

I love to cook with wine, sometimes i even put it in the food...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@ bug

NOO!! There shouldn't be a gloop factor involved at all in your jook, it's suppose to be more of a soup than plop in your bowl

@ CulinaireZaken

Over a billion people (1,354,040,000) have this for breakfast in China


----------



## culinairezaken (Jul 11, 2013)

@K-girl, i know, i know, just can't get used to it....


Pieter.

I love to cook with wine, sometimes i even put it in the food...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

:lol: CZ,it's just like how I JUST started to eat eggs within the past few years, just had to find the way that I liked them...couldn't get them down in the past...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Ono Loco Moco at Cafe 100 in Hilo...or...corned beef hash and suuny side ups


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

cheflayne said:


> Ono Loco Moco at Cafe 100 in Hilo...or...corned beef hash and suuny side ups


:lips:

mmmmmmmmm
WAY ONO!! (I kinda' will eat loco moco from anywhere, so long as it's put in front of me )


----------



## prolificrecipes (Jun 19, 2013)

It looks delicious and healthy. I have to try this for my breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## praties (Dec 7, 2005)

Crisply fried corned beef hash topped with a couple nicely runny poached eggs.


----------



## donaldosborne78 (Jul 15, 2013)

Toast with cheese and bekon - and good black tea.


----------



## jessis (Jul 29, 2013)

I love scrambled eggs with chive and tomatoes... mniam


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Hallelujah! I found frozen organic spinach in a bag. This way I can pull out a bit of spinach at a time to toss with my eggs on weekdays where as before it was a weekend treat.


----------



## stuartscholes (Jun 17, 2013)

My absolute favourite breakfast is this:

Get 2 tortillas, heat in the oven in foil and take them out when warm, leave them in the foil to steam themselves.

Fry two eggs - soft yolk.

Grill (or fry, but come on, let's not get too mental!)  2 sausages

Spread the tortillas with hot chilli salsa, real kick stuff, but not so bad it'd burn your mouth off. Halve the sausages lengthways and distribute them evenly through the tortilla. Place the eggs on top of this, then a good drizzle of sour cream. Roll up and scoff. HELL yeah, what a way to wake up.

It's 06:35 here and I'm salivating at the thought. Oh well, muesli for me. :S


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

StuartScholes said:


> My absolute favourite breakfast is this:
> 
> Get 2 tortillas, heat in the oven in foil and take them out when warm, leave them in the foil to steam themselves.
> 
> ...


This sounded good and I had to try it! I used chorizo instead of breakfast sausage because I didn't have any. Turned out amazing!





  








1230043_10151797332839407_281761721_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 6, 2013


----------



## eric umbarger (Sep 11, 2013)

I honestly can't say a favorite. I'm a good ol southern boy so shredded potatoes (or Waffle House style hashbrowns some might say), country style ham (the saltier the better), omelettes with all sorts of left overs thrown in, cream of wheat, cheese grits, french toast, sausage gravy and biscuits, eggs over medium (which I eat every single day for breakfast)...you name it and I love it. Evan decided to check out a "fancy" restaurant last year and had eggs benedict with a small crab cake for Sunday brunch for the first time ever, and it was tasty as well. 

I do want to take this opportunity to share with you guys my dad's famous "slop", which is so ungodly unhealthy I only eat it once a year at the most, but goodness is it surprisingly delicious despite the looks. He starts by slicing up a can of corned beef hash and baking it. Then he makes a pan of from-scratch sausage gravy (which I learned to make form him at a very young age and which all the girlfriends I've had absolutely fall in love with). Once both are cooked, you grab a plate, put some of the hash on it, smother it with the gravy, then sprinkle on a hefty amount of shredded sharp cheddar cheese and a freshly cooked hard cooked egg; mix thoroughly until it looked like a heap of gray nasty. Bake some biscuits to sop up any left over gravy and you have yourself an extremely delicious meal that will keep you full until dinner and give you your sodium intake for the week!


----------



## yazzy7illi (Sep 14, 2012)

IMG_0242.jpg




__
yazzy7illi


__
Oct 27, 2013








It isnt the most appealing picture but this is my favorite breakfast (when i can be bothered to cook it!)

In Bahrain, a small group of islands near Saudi Arabia, we eat this for breakfast on special occasions.. It is called Balaleet

It is vermicelli noodles cooked in saffron, butter and sugar and topped with scrambled egg.

Sounds weird but to me it is divine <3


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Sometimes I like Mexican chorizo with scrambled eggs and home made dill bread and strong coffee. And spicey menudo ain't bad, either!!!!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## cheima (Oct 17, 2013)

What I really enjoy for breakfast are scones with mini-chocolate chips to one batch and raspberry jam to another. Delicious one!  I also enjoy eggs with fried bacon.


----------



## pinkiesbestpony (Jan 9, 2014)

Cold, leftover takeaway curry, ALWAYS. It may sound odd and and at first you're like, WOAH that's just wrong, but you'll thank me once you've tried it.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Apr 15, 2013)

Let's see.......

biscuits with butter and s/f grape jam

maple flavored sausage links

roasted potatoes with onions

scrambled eggs

above but with toast instead of biscuits

cheese toast

french toast with bacon or ham steak

cinnamon rolls as a splurge

coffee with french vanilla creamer


----------



## fannie (Apr 23, 2014)

I  love a good breakfast pizza.  By far one of my favorite breakfast foods.


----------



## jowocook (Sep 24, 2009)

Nasi Goreng ! And y'all can make it healthy one too


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

helloitslucas said:


> This sounded good and I had to try it! I used chorizo instead of breakfast sausage because I didn't have any. Turned out amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucas, that looks so delicious.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I was at Southeast Market picking up a few things, was talking with a fellow there about fish sauce ( nam pla ) and its uses.  He suggested whisking a a splash of it into scrambled eggs.  Will try that in the am.

mjb.


----------



## chez julie (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for that. I bought a bottle of fish sauce that I needed for a recipe so now I'm on the lookout for different uses. 

As for breakfast, a lot of these sound scrumptious, and I like eggs of any kind, but my favourite will always be crepes, hands down. Though I'd prefer them for brunch. Of course, I'd be happy eating them at any meal! Fruit filled crepes, chocolate-hazelnut, savoury crepes... (someone stop me!) Hmm... it's almost time for breakfast.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

I can do Eggs Benedict any morning

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Saw some show where they did eggs benedict, but with crabcakes instead of back bacon.

And yesterday I did do scrambled eggs with fish sauce, sort of.  I saved about a teaspoon of the spicy dipping sauce from my lemongrass skewers and whisked it into the eggs before cooking.  Quite nice.

mjb.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Back in the day breakfast would be a handful of assorted meds and an extra spicy Bloody Maria.
Today....... not so much.
Probably room service on a cruise ship balcony... (aft and high up) several carafes of boiling hot coffee, maybe a fruit and yogurt plate.
Or proper sit down brunch with eggs Benedict , run under the salamander so it stays warm on the way to my table ( in the freezers they call dining rooms).
At home it is always a few bites of banana to start with (so I can take a handful of meds..... the meds these days are not near as much fun as back in the day lolol)
Full circle, yes?

mimi


----------



## heape89 (May 19, 2014)

I like the spindle bacon and eggs reminds me of my grandparents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willpollock (May 19, 2014)

I'm a huge fan on poached eggs over mixed greens with crumbled bacon and spicy yogurt cheese. when you finish it with a healthy squeeze of lemon, salt and cracked pepper it's yummy beyond all reason. I do it as a low-carb breakfast, but you can add croutons to give it a bit more heft.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

image.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 8, 2014








We're still in California, in the San Joaquin valley, were lots of Portuguese folks settled. Linguica is one of my favorites, for sure





  








image.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 8, 2014








Also in the Valley is loads of different fruits, well, this the "Fruit Basket of the World" after all. This is a Blueberries, look at the size of the thing! These are candy sweet, lovely in a bowl of yogurt


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have been enjoying those blueberries here as well.
My fave grocery puts out mixed cups (blues, blackberries as well as enormous raspberries) daily for $3.99/lb.
The strawberries are still coming in huge, fragrant and oh so juicy so pick up a carton of those as well , cannot turn them down at $2.00 per 12? oz.
Gobble up as much as I can.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I also bought a "box" (about a good five pounds I'd say) of mixed stone fruit, once I can catch my breath, I'll share photos of that too... so tasty, so sweet, so juicy, straight from the farm... the grapes were just starting to be picked so none of that yet, the strawberries have mostly gone to packing and then to you in the market, so ...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Any peaches?
Have seen them trickling in and the appearance is perfect.
But hard and odorless.
Like to people watch in the produce section at HEB.
The soccer moms and tennis set just filling their carts without any examination at all.
Do they actually eat any or is this to just pile in crystal bowls for display in their custom kitchens with the top of the line stainless steel refrigerators full of take out boxes?

Sad.....

mimi


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I was at the market today, the produce section was half full of peaches and nectarines, hard as a rock and not a smell in the air.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

That's my kind of breakfast kgirl.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

To my mind it isn't stone fruit season yet but it is berry season. Blueberries, strawberries, even raspberries and blackberries were all on sale at my local market this week. And Bing cherries were available as well for about as reasonable a price as you ever see Bing cherries here. And Manila Mangoes--my favorite mangoes--were really inexpensive this week as well. I bought a LOT of fruit this week.

The peaches and nectarines just aren't ready yet but the berries are so good I don't miss them yet.

I can never manage anything more elaborate than oatmeal and fruit for breakfast but for breakfast-like dishes, I really like any kind of greens sauteed with onions, garlic, bacon, pepper flakes, dressed with good vinegar served with an egg on top. That was dinner tonight. And I like shakshuka a lot, too, but mostly make it for dinner. Eggs poached in a tomato, sweet pepper, harissa, cumin sauce, served with a dollop of Greek yogurt or feta cheese.


----------



## jeremy7086 (May 8, 2014)

I always prefer to eat Wholegrain breads for breakfast. Because, they are a better source of fiber and nutrients, including iron and vitamins B & E. Apparently, they also lower the risk of a number of chronic diseases like heart disease and type 2 diabetes.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Speaking of grains...

A friend of mine introduced me to sprouted whole grain bread (was her go to food during chemo).

No preservatives.... low low sodium/sugar (the one I eat) you can find a couple of different brands in the organic section freezer area (or the freezer area organic section lol).

No it is not soft unless you defrost in micro and have it right away but makes the best toast you will ever crunchcrunchcrunch .

Eat mine slathered with an almond butter/dark cocoa spread.

Delish.

I am pretty good with the sodium ban in my diet (the fats are way harder...have always been a butter addict)...... I do feel better just cannot lose any of this weight I have been carrying around since the last spinal fusion.

Main reason I stopped caking for cash .... cannot stand on feet for more than a few hours without gritting my teeth in pain.

oops rambling lol.

Here is the bread http://www.foodforlife.com/product/breads/ezekiel-49-low-sodium-sprouted-whole-grain-bread

Had to try several almond butters and this is my favorite http://www.maranathafoods.com/product/dark-chocolate-almond-spread

Yes the spread is way high in fat but pretty low in the hydrogenated kind (almonds are good for your heart) and tastes sooo good.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

travels 077.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 21, 2014








I finally have gotten `round to uploading

my photos from our California-Trek

not the best photo, but here is the

last of our flat of stone fruits we

brought back with us

can you see the size of those Apricots?





  








travels 079.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 21, 2014











  








travels 078.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 21, 2014








and the Blackberries, MAN! HUGE! now, my DH is not a fan of any sort

of berry, but he wolved down this bowl in nothing flat! very juicy.

I spoke with my Mother yesterday, and she was teasing me, saying that

she went out to orchards again just the day before to get more stone

fruit, that's not fair! "Well," she said, "I guess you just have to come back

out here, now don't you".


----------



## ponchothecook (Mar 19, 2013)

Either deep fried pancakes, or a good,steak and eggs with crispy hash browns and a biscuit.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Tell me about these deep fried pancakes


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

My favorite breakfast is Southern Eggs Benedict. I am using a picture I have gotten permission from Cheryl at www.4aprons.com.

Loaded with pepper gravy and you are in egg heaven.





  








IMG_11091.jpg




__
wlong


__
Jun 28, 2014


__
cooking-eggs
eggs


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

yum! cowboy benny's, buttermilk biscuit, ham steak, basted eggs, all smothered in sausage gravy


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes Kaneohegirlinaz, that would be right down my alley.





  








cowboy benny.jpg




__
wlong


__
Jun 29, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

wlong said:


> My favorite breakfast is Southern Eggs Benedict. I am using a picture I have gotten permission from Cheryl at www.4aprons.com.
> 
> Loaded with pepper gravy and you are in egg heaven.
> 
> ...


Is that chicken fried steak on a biscuit? Yum


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Could be chicken fried chicken - also quite yummy. Like chicken and waffles with lots of maple syrup and Bruce's hot sauce.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat I've not heard of Bruce's hot sauce, is this it?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd eat a chicken fried shoe.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

@Koukouvagia, bacon, but I sure wouldn't push off chicken fried steak as I think that would be an awesome idea.  I like 2 kinds of steak, chicken fried steak and the other is chicken fried steak.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

@kaneohegirlinaz that's not it, those look like plain old pickled green tabasco peppers, which are good in their own right.

The sauce I am talking about is red, it was the brand that the Anchor Bar used in the original Buffalo Wing recipe. When it comes to Louisiana style hot sauces, you'll always find one of these three in my fridge - Bruce's, Crystal or Louisiana Original, which I think is made by Bruce Foods, the company that makes Bruce's.

mjb.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Original Anchor Wings were made with Franks Hot Sauce, I buy it by the 1/2 gallon.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

MaryB said:


> Original Anchor Wings were made with Franks Hot Sauce, I buy it by the 1/2 gallon.


That's right! My mistake, oops. And yes, it is another very good one. I lean more toward cayenne based sauces than tabasco ones.

mjb.


----------

